# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  HTTP соединение будет помечаться, как небезопасное в Chrome

## CyberWriter

Участники Chrome Security Team опубликовали план перехода к пометке web-страниц, открытых по HTTP, как небезопасных. Предупреждение о небезопасности соединения будет выводиться по аналогии с тем, как сейчас помечаются HTTPS-соединения, установленные с некорректными или невалидными сертификатами.
По мнению разработчиков, попытки привития культуры использования безопасных каналов связи малоэффективны, если соединения по HTTP продолжают преподноситься в браузере как само собой разумеющееся. Ситуацию можно изменить наглядно информируя о том, что HTTP не обеспечивает безопасность данных. В частности, планируется перейти от практики выделения только защищённых соединений к пометке не заслуживающих доверия соединений как небезопасных, что будет стимулировать пользователей и владельцев сайтов переходить на HTTPS, сообщает www.opennet.ru.
Выделяются три основных уровня безопасности:
Безопасное соединение (корректный доступ по HTTPS или доступ к локальным ресурсам);
Сомнительное соединение (используется HTTPS, но на странице присутствуют ресурсы, загружаемые по HTTP, или для валидного HTTPS-соединения наблюдаются незначительные ошибки TLS);
Небезопасное соединение (доступ через HTTP или некорректный сеанс HTTPS).
Переход к новой схеме планируется воплотить в жизнь в 2015 году, при этом новая маркировка будет внедряться постепенно. В частности, предложено какое-то время помечать HTTP-сайты как сомнительные, перед пометкой их небезопасными. Например, сомнительными HTTP-сайты можно начать помечать когда число безопасных сайтов превысит 65%, затем когда безопасных сайтов будет больше 75%, HTTP-сайты можно маркировать как небезопасные. Когда число безопасных сайтов превысит 85% предлагается убрать явную маркировку безопасного доступа, подразумевая, что безопасны все не помеченные сеансы.
Дополнительно, можно отметить намерение реализовать в ближайших выпусках Chrome вывод специальных предупреждений об излишнем потреблении дополнениями памяти или ресурсов CPU. Подобные предупреждения будут информировать пользователя о причинах аномалий в работе браузера, которые часто списываются пользователями на сам браузер. При том, что по статистике именно установленные дополнения являются основной причиной проблем с производительностью браузера.

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

> сомнительными HTTP-сайты можно начать помечать когда число безопасных сайтов превысит 65%, затем когда безопасных сайтов будет больше 75%, HTTP-сайты можно маркировать как небезопасные. Когда число безопасных сайтов превысит 85% предлагается убрать явную маркировку безопасного доступа


Думаю, будет так:
когда число безопасных сайтов превысит 65%, ФСБ россии "отключит" россию от интернета :P
Или: 
появится новый удостоверяющий центр, который обяжет всех владельцев ресурсов приобретать сертификаты в каком-нибудь определенном российском гос.учреждении (что, аккурат, по-новорусски ;))

----------


## a.alona

у меня на лисе и в хроме такая проблема была пришлось безопасность подрезать в настройках експлоера

----------

